# Must see Here is why Romney is down 10 points in Ohio



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

As I have always maintained the left is made up of those who WANT a free ride and those that WANT taxpayers to give people a free ride. How the fuck is a real candidate like Romney supposed to compete with this kind of UDDER stupidity and entitlement?


----------



## MaDuce (Sep 18, 2011)

I have posted this quote many times on this forum but it always seems relavent.

"A democracy cannot exist as a permanent form of government. It can only exist until the voters discover that they can vote themselves largesse from the public treasury. From that moment on, the majority always votes for the candidates promising the most benefits from the public treasury with the result that a democracy always collapses over loose fiscal policy, always followed by a dictatorship. The average age of the world's greatest civilizations has been 200 years."
-Alexis de Tocqueville


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

guess that's the 47% Romney is not going to reach out to


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

I posted this on my fb earlier, and a friend commented "wow... really RAR?" (She's an O supporter.) I told her obviously this woman is one of the 47% Romney was talking about and all she had to say was "Mmmm, yea okay." I asked her to tell me where I'm wrong... Funny enough, she hasn't responded. 


This woman reminds me of the lady 4 yrs ago celebrating Obama because she won't have to pay her mortgage, her gas, or anything else. I wonder how that lady feels today???


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

If she was white it would be an ad for Romney. People need to close their eyes and just listen to what Obama and Romney say their going to do before they vote.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

right.as.rain said:


> I posted this on my fb earlier, and a friend commented "wow... really RAR?" (She's an O supporter.) I told her obviously this woman is one of the 47% Romney was talking about and all she had to say was "Mmmm, yea okay." I asked her to tell me where I'm wrong... Funny enough, she hasn't responded.
> 
> This woman reminds me of the lady 4 yrs ago celebrating Obama because she won't have to pay her mortgage, her gas, or anything else. I wonder how that lady feels today???


Shes probably loving him with her free food, free housing, free medical, free phone,free daycare,free school,free medical


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

She sounds like a deranged Muppet character.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Very insightful blog.

http://sultanknish.blogspot.com/2012/09/addicts-in-america.html

"Liberalism has defined entire groups by their need, their addiction to the supply of government, and taught them to feel an angry entitlement to their welfare checks. It has taught them that they are good people for wanting to take other people's money and that anyone who doesn't want to give them what they want is a bad person. This is addict moralizing, the spectrum of moral behavior in which the only thing that exists is the need and the barriers to meeting that need."


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Look at those people driving by on their way to work!! Weird…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

This is staggering, no wonder we are broke.

*Where do "Obama phones" come from?*

http://washingtonexaminer.com/where-do-obama-phones-come-from/article/2509203

The video of an Obama supporter bragging about having an "Obama phone" has gone viral on the web, but where do these "free cell phones" come from?
The program is called Lifeline, established in 1984, originally created to subsidize landline phone service for low income Americans, funded by government-collected telecommunication fees, paid by consumers.
In 2008, the program was expanded to support cell phones which quickly escalated the cost of the program. In 2008 the program cost $772 million, but by 2011 it cost $1.6 billion.
A 2011 audit found that 269,000 wireless Lifeline subscribers were receiving free phones and monthly service from two or more carriers. Several websites have been created to promote "free" government cell phones, including the"The Obama Cell Phone" website at Obamaphone.net.
Rep. Tim Griffin R-Ark. has proposed a bill to eliminate federal subsidies for free cell phones and has produced a great YouTube video highlighting the runaway cost of the program. The program has also been highlighted for reform by Senator Claire McCaskill D-Mo.
Pressure to reform the program led the FCC to announce an effort in February to "reduce the potential for fraud while cutting red tape for consumers and providers" by the end of 2013


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

LECSniper said:


> I bet she's living better than any of US !!!!!!!!!!


Word

These ignorant freeloaders, who have stated that they are too stupid to fend for themselves, should not be allowed to vote.

Without pride: You can give birth for free without planning, having a job or _a baby daddy_ and have everything related to raising that child handed to you. Plus, when another kid falls out of your hole, you're further rewarded rather than penalized. There's really no stress other than the possibility of being shot at a weeknight birthday party. It's all free!

With pride: You wait and save and prepare only to give birth to your child in the next room over from the dregs. Their loud family members visit and call and keep you awake all night and then raid the mothers snack room (which I kicked their freeloading asses out of). Then, you get a bill from the hospital like you just stayed in a suite at The Ritz-Carleton and spent every day in the spa.

It's FUBAR and has to stop.


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

7costanza said:


> As I have always maintained the left is made up of those who WANT a free ride and those that WANT taxpayers to give people a free ride. How the fuck is a real candidate like Romney supposed to compete with this kind of UDDER stupidity and entitlement?


OMG is once crackhead Biiiach


----------

